# Bee removal from concrete wall in Orlando, FL



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

how do you repair something structural like that?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If was the owner I would have had them exterminated instead of tearing up the structure so much. What purpose did removing them serve?


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Metal lath and plaster for repair is what is usually done. Some guys might fill the space with block/broken block and then patch over that. The openings are no larger than 4-6" across (not as large as they appear). I try to minimize the openings in the walls; in this case there were several as it was a very large hive. The hives went from floor to ceiling yet I left 2-3' of block on each end and reached in for the removal as to lessen the openings.

Also, you can see the mid-section of the blocks on the left; the structural integrity is intact. The cut on the right was into a hollow block area. 

Extermination also can leave 100+ lbs. of honey, wax, larvae, etc. in the wall which can run into the house, may not be effective at killing the bees, attracts repeated hives to the space, stinks, and attracts rodents and pests. In fact, if you look at the photos, there is a large interior hole in a block that led into the wall of the bedroom and extermination attempts may well have driven the bees into the cavity between the bedroom wall and the concrete block. The owner wanted the hive removed, not sprayed and left in the wall. Their choice; not mine. BTW, they had called an exterminator before calling me and chose to do a removal.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the photos, looked like a really tight space to do any work, especially cutting blocks.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks for the reply, how long did you do cutouts before you had the guts to tear into something like this? I would have to politely decline the job or offer a trap out and once the bees were gone they could hire a mason to cut out the block as I just wouldn't have the guts to do it. Decretive Brick column on a porch would be one thing, structural blocks nope not me, but thanks for posting at least now I know it could be done.


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's a video of block repair (not my video...go towards the last 30 seconds). It's not that big of a deal.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oadi4cn0cYI


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

MangoBee said:


> Metal lath and plaster for repair is what is usually done. Some guys might fill the space with block/broken block and then patch over that. The openings are no larger than 4-6" across (not as large as they appear). I try to minimize the openings in the walls; in this case there were several as it was a very large hive. The hives went from floor to ceiling yet I left 2-3' of block on each end and reached in for the removal as to lessen the openings.


SWEEET, takes some patience & procession for this ride Actually, I was thinking how in the world did you mange to get the hive out without mangling the comb because the cuts were so small. :s Nice job staying alive & removing the hive:lpf:


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

MangoBee said:


> Here's a video of block repair (not my video...go towards the last 30 seconds). It's not that big of a deal.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oadi4cn0cYI


Hey, that's Scott (Hardwood)


----------

